# Knight Paladin



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello,

I have just finished to paint a Knight Paladin for Apocalypse. The sculpt is from a friend named Bigdaddy. I made the transformation and the painting.
It's the boss of a unit of three. "Paint in progress" for the two others.

The pictures :

































































A link to my entire gallery:
http://www.zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=gals&idx=63
Enjoy :grin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

1st, fricking outstanding
2nd, is that the old Armorcast model?
3rd, where did youget that griffon stuff on the banners and the poles up top! I need some!

+rep!

You should direct link them to the site for the pics using the


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> 1st, fricking outstanding
> 2nd, is that the old Armorcast model?
> 3rd, where did youget that griffon stuff on the banners and the poles up top! I need some!
> 
> ...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

NP, some sites will not let you direct link. Does your friend still have the molds? If so how much to cast one (at least) of these? Thanks fo rthr info on the griffon stuff! Very nice looking work.


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> NP, some sites will not let you direct link. Does your friend still have the molds? If so how much to cast one (at least) of these? Thanks fo rthr info on the griffon stuff! Very nice looking work.


Thanks. I don't know for the molds, so you have to ask him. His blog, where you can see his work :
http://hearthguard.over-blog.com/
:shok:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful!

Hope you don't mind, but I fixed the image links.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

noyou didn't  You broke em.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Did I? They look fine on my end. 
Buggeration

Must've been because they were in my cache.
Alright, edited it back. Sorry about that.

You should get a photobucket account, Alariccantonain ;-)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I see big and small red Xs, no pictures.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I changed it back to links
Sorry for the disruption


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

another picture, for the scale:
http://www.zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=im&idx=6997&gal=63
:biggrin:


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

LOL! chuck norris, Wall-2, and a paladin knight...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Brilliant work all round. The model is great and the paint work is supurb. 

I would love to have a go at painting one of these. I did go to the blog link and the work is impressive and I will have to see if he can sell one of these.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

dude that looks biff hard excellent work


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Very cool mate that banner is unreal ! the blending of the highlights is excellent and the gold is superd also, great work all round dude, I really look forward too seeing more of your work  JD


----------



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

Fantastic work. It's always inspiring seeing scratch built stuff like this. And a cast! Amazing.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

That is an amazing model and absolutely stunning painting nice one great work.k:


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

to get the image into the post, all you have to do is:
1. go to the website
2. right click the picture you want, and go "View picture"
3. a new window will open and the file will be there. copy the URL (it should be a .jpg or something like that) and then insert it as normal in the post you want to make.

and if that still doesn't work, try photobucket.


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> to get the image into the post, all you have to do is:
> 1. go to the website
> 2. right click the picture you want, and go "View picture"
> 3. a new window will open and the file will be there. copy the URL (it should be a .jpg or something like that) and then insert it as normal in the post you want to make.
> ...


As it didn't work, Photobucket is now my friend. :biggrin:
You can see the pictures, I think.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You need to talk to your friend about selling these! Seriously these things are badass!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work. Beaten up just enough to look 'real'.


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

The WIP in pictures:


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

The two other Knights Paladins, beside the Lord.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

alls i can say is WOW there amazing  also the 3 titans holy sh*t thats fu*kin scary 

great work +rep


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

I want one!!!!!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

They really look great together. I honestly wanna see a lot more knights taking the field for Apoc games since they seem a lot more like a unit that would commonly get attached to normal forces that are highly unlikely to get to fight alongside a real titan.

Your knights have a ton of really nice details and neat little ideas in them too.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Are those the right size?

They look like they might be too big!


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Many thanks for your comments.

They got the right size. They're not so big, it is only the Light of The Emperor which terrorise their enemies. :grin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is just INCREDIBLY awesome!! I am seriously impressed. Have some rep for sheer coolness factor.


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

My colors scheme: :grin:
- Chaos Black undercoat. 
- Very dark grey zenithal with the GW paint pistol
- Burnished Gold on griffins - Devlan Mud Wash and Burnished Gold on "relief". Griffin eyes in Ruby red with a point of Skull White. 
- Shining Gold on riveted zones - Devlan Mud Wash. 
- Boltgun Metal - Badab Black on metalic parts. 
- The blue: Nécron Abyss (Foundation), Mordian Blue and Lighting Bolt Blue with a brush. 
- Dheneb Stone - Gryphonne Sepia Wash - Skull White with a brush for skulls and parchments. 
- The red : Mechrite Red and Blood Red. 
- Painting of details (joker!)
- Chaos Black surlining (correct trad ?)
- A Scorched Brown + Vermin Brown very diluted juice on the totality of the miniature 
- I use TALENS Acrylic Picture Varnish Matt n°115.
- Citadel Ardcoat Gloss Varnish on oculars


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Could you put them up beside some guardsmen or other dudes so i see how big theese things are.

They look really cool, would be sad if they were to big!


----------



## Bigdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

Klomster said:


> Could you put them up beside some guardsmen or other dudes so i see how big theese things are.
> 
> They look really cool, would be sad if they were to big!



see here for size comparison :






and complete gallery here :
http://hearthguard.over-blog.com/album-1185841.html


and here :
http://www.frenchwaaagh.org/fwd/medtour7-2008/galerie.htm

Ps : Alaric you are the best !


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ooooh, i love them.

They look very awesome.

Do you use the bell of lost souls rules or other?


----------



## Bigdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

Klomster said:


> Ooooh, i love them.
> 
> They look very awesome.
> 
> Do you use the bell of lost souls rules or other?


yes we use the BoLS rules ! the best ! see here : http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2008/09/play-aid-lords-of-battle-v20.html

ps : i see your pictures of your knight design here : http://www.stridshammaren.se/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=1137&page=1
it's cool but too big (if you use your scale show on the paper).


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Amazing work! The hours that must have been spent on these:scare: Very ambitious..., but well worth the effort.:victory:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

absolutely awesome work, gratz to you both for making a model that should have been done years ago +rep to ya both


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

It's days like this where I wish I spoke better French.


----------



## Bigdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

an other painted by a great friend at me (ex GW staff member)

who want sell it for my despair ....


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

wow!! my lot of epic knights tremble with fear! 
have you made some other knight classes? like the errant, lancer or maybe even a baron?


----------



## Bigdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

yes i create :
paladin (little different of these show here)
lancer
errant
baron

and in coming crusader and castellan, i hope finish the warden for the end of year (but i'm not sure)


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Have you thought about adding some cabling outside the armour? It could give them some interesring looking imo.

Anyway, well done!


----------



## Bigdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

AM. said:


> Have you thought about adding some cabling outside the armour? It could give them some interesring looking imo.
> 
> Anyway, well done!


yes cabling outside the armour is a good idea, but cast the model with their is very difficult so it's probably better to cabling after assembly the titan (used cord of guitar )


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesomeness


----------



## Bigdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

And what did you think about these :

they are mounted with my knight titan kit.

click on the thumb




you can see a Lancer, an Errant, A Senechal Paladin, and two Paladins


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Absolutely magnificent. Construction assembly and painting all perfectly executed. Rep for all.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know how I missed these the forst time around, but they stunning. Easily a match for anything GW could produce.


----------



## Bigdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

better pictures of my Knight Lancer


----------

